# Sources of 0-0-60 Fertilizer



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Could someone recommend where I could find a 0-0-60 fertilizer? I need to add about 10 pounds of potassium per my soil test.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@kur1j


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

anthonybilotta said:


> Could someone recommend where I could find a 0-0-60 fertilizer? I need to add about 10 pounds of potassium per my soil test.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think many steer away from the 0-0-60 (Muriate of Potash) because of the chlorine. Sulfate of Potash (Potassium Sulfate) 0-0-50 or Potassium Nitrate 13-0-46 are more commonly used.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> I think many steer away from the 0-0-60 (Muriate of Potash) because of the chlorine. Sulfate of Potash (Potassium Sulfate) 0-0-50 or Potassium Nitrate 13-0-46 are more commonly used.


 :thumbup: 
Although turf does use chloride, it's in very, very small quantities (think micro-nutrient). Plants use sulfate in much greater quantities (think secondary nutrient) and it's not unusual for soils to be low on sulfate, In addition Muriate of Potash has much higher salt index than Sulfate or Potash or Potassium Nitrate which can enhance drought stress. Although SOP is harder to source, the benefits are usually well worth the effort.


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

I've never sourced it but you might want to give your local Ewing (https://www.ewingirrigation.com) or Southwest Fertilizer (https://www.southwestfertilizer.com) a call and see if they have it.

-tlg


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

And you may want to stop using Soil Savvy for your testing.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> And you may want to stop using Soil Savvy for your testing.


I figured that. I usually use my county extension services, however I had an amazon gift card laying around so I couldn't resist. Would you recommend me getting it retested through my county (ie are you saying that soil savvy is unreliable )?


----------



## Florida_Man (Jun 30, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> And you may want to stop using Soil Savvy for your testing.


So I guess that's a common thing from soilsavvy? Here's my test and recommendation from them



So anyway, I did like they said to and just went out and purchased this. I only applied half what they recommended though.

Like @anthonybilotta asked, I'd also like to know if soilsavy should be avoided. I did a soil test earlier in the year with them and then another with UF and there were differences... but that's for another thread so as not to take over OP's...


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Potassium-Chloride-0-0-62-Muriate-of-Potash-Water-Soluble-Fertilizer-3-Pounds/192610631271?epid=1572434838&hash=item2cd87cfe67:g:5GsAAOSwR0pbhFwr:sc:FedEx2Day!77494!US!-1


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@anthonybilotta @Florida_Man 
Established soil test methods https://www.spectrumanalytic.com/doc/library/articles/why_labs_have_different_soil_test_results have undergone extensive *documented* testing https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/HYG-1133 (most for decades) to ensure correlation and calibration https://passel.unl.edu/pages/informationmodule.php?idinformationmodule=1130447046&topicorder=10&maxto=11&minto=1 .
Their formulas, procedures and protocols are published. https://naptprogram.org/methods and labs can submit themselves to review to asses their reliability and accuracy https://www.naptprogram.org/files/napt/pap-2018-document.pdf or for certification https://www.naptprogram.org/pap/labs and participants (non-certified) https://www.naptprogram.org/about/participants/all/ and promise to adhere to certain principles https://www.naptprogram.org/files/napt/pap-2018-ethics-document.pdf


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@anthonybilotta I was able to get some 0-0-50 from Keeling company (http://keelingcompany.com/) (not sure if they are local only). It took about 6 weeks for them to order but I finally got my bag. @Movingshrub actually told me about keeling.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I use 0-0-60, I get it from my local hardware/feed store, Site One probably has it as well. I have used it twice this year, also once last fall per NCSU recommendation for fall fertilizer and will do another application the 1st of October this year. Just make sure if you do use it to water in very well, it will burn like Urea or Ammonium fert. https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/bermudagrass-athletic-field-maintenance-calendar


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

I went and bought potash today from my local feed store 0-0-60. This is all they had and I was thinking that's what I needed but after reading this thread it looks like 0-0-50 is what is recommended. Am I pretty much out the 30$ or is it safe enough to use it?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

jpos34 said:


> I went and bought potash today from my local feed store 0-0-60. This is all they had and I was thinking that's what I needed but after reading this thread it looks like 0-0-50 is what is recommended. Am I pretty much out the 30$ or is it safe enough to use it?


I am sure it's plenty safe to use and there is no point in NOT using it. I think it's just something you don't want to use on the regular as it "could" have some side effects if used year over year.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/yard-mastery-0-0-48-sop

This should work


----------

